# Bandit had a Boy!!!



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Our Bandit and Goober are the proud parents of a bouncing baby boy!! He has blue eyes and is so stinking cute!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh WOW he is cute!!! Love the color an those blue eyes!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

What a cutie


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, he is adorable!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

If I knew I was getting him I probably would not have bought one in Florida! LOL!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Awwwwe!


----------

